

“You should write about this on your blog” - webwatch
http://www.16thletter.com/2008/06/03/you-should-write-about-this-on-your-blog/

======
byrneseyeview
The author doesn't write like a human. Was there any substance? It sounded
like a couple paragraph's worth of "I can't just link to old stuff I've
written! Perhaps some context about how great I am would help."

Summary, in case you're curious: the author gets ideas from friends, who tell
her to write about them. She can't always do this. But sometimes she does!
Also, the little gas-pump icon in cars shows you which side your car's gas
tank is on.

------
mchang16
"The author doesn't write like a human"

hahhaha

My writing has received a lot of constructive criticism in my day, but "not
human" is a first. I totally agree that this is not the most stellar of posts
I've ever written - I'm actually in a bit of a blogging slump (which you would
actually know if you followed me on Twitter)...I am just trying to dig (claw?)
my way out of it. Thanks for bearing with me...or not if you can't stand it.

Have a great day!

